# New Grower



## fyf (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but it seemed best suited at the time.  I'll apologize now if it needs moved.

I hope to become a 'cultivator of exotics'.  Growing and gardening is my passion and I hope to follow this in the near future.  I've never grown this before and I really want to try it out.  But I have two problems.  I haven't been anywhere near herb in over ten years!  I don't have any friends with connections, and I have no idea where to go or who to talk to so that I can get started.  My biggest problem is that I was just accepted into a professional program.  Any activity I do will have to be completely stealth, especially the first step of finding seeds.  I have looked into many seed banks and assessed their shipping stealth, prices, available strains, etc. but after much consideration I believe it will be more beneficial to not go through a process where they must be shipped to me.

There are two reasons why I prefer this.  The most obvious is the lack of a paper trail which would indefinately end any possibility of me continuing in my studies and ultimately ending my career.  The second reason is more economical.  I will be a first time grower.  My first harvest will not be my best, but will be more of a mach-trial to test my abilities.  After a few harvests I plan to start with White Widow and Great White Shark.

Do you have any tips to help me get started?  I need a way to find seed somehow!


----------



## fyf (Jun 2, 2007)

I have seen on other forums that people will ask other members for seeds for free.  Thats not my intention at all.  I don't want to infringe on anyone elses supply, I'm just trying to find a way to get a few seeds to start out.  I don't know any smokers or dealers or anything else.  You are my only door.  I'm just asking you all to help me find a way to find dirt seeds to start out with.  I don't want to pay $30+  for great genetics and just waste it.  How could I find someone locally?  There aren't many options in the Mid-west. . . .


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, in this forum, it is against the rules to trade beans or anything for that matter that would jeopardize someones confidentiality.  There really is no other way around it. Dr. Chronic has very stealthy shipping.  Many people one this forum even have ordered from him with no issues.  You can pay with a money order and get the beans shipped to a friends address.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 2, 2007)

I have great results with Nirvana.

If you're going to cook in the kitchen, you've got to expect some heat.

No matter what you do, when growing MJ, you're accepting a risk if you're in a country where this is a problem.

You can use the seeds from a local bag you've kept....

Or, you'll have to order them like all of us do...

Good luck man. Nirvana has always treated me right.


----------



## fyf (Jun 3, 2007)

I guess I'm really just asking how I go about finding someone locally.  I'm not looking for professional high quality high grade product for my pilot study.  I just want to find someone who sells bags locally and buy a $10 bag or something with seeds.  This cuts out problems with shipping, more cost efficient, and less wasteful of genetics.

I looked into Nirvana and they do have some great prices.  My only problem is that you have to pay with credit card *paper trail* or cash *not trackable*.  I appreciate the responses by the way!  I would never want to compromise confidentiallity!  And I would never ask for a hand-out!  I've been reading this forum for quite some time, but I've just recently become a member and showed my voice.  

BTW, DL you had an awesome grow with the Lowryder!  I thought about giving that a shot as a starter since I wouldn't have to worry about veg/flower cycle since it's autoflowering!

Thanks again! But do you have any recommendations on finding someone locally who could sell to me?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks... It was my first time growing in soil and I am hooked on dirt now .  

Finding someone local?  I just was talking in the coffee table about how I met someone working at a gas station that _gave_ me enough to roll a spliff with.  But, no beans.  I haven't seen smoke with beans in *years.* 

Your main goal is to not have a paper trail.  I would suggest buying a Visa gift card and making your purchase with that.  You will save yourself a lot of hassle.  If you walk around town asking people where you can find a bag with beans... Well, that is just broadcasting that you want to grow.


----------

